# Signature



## philg (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry for asking but can someone tell me if my signature is viewing with my ttoc signature strip ans user name etc..
Many thanks


----------



## WALTTON (Apr 24, 2013)

It's showing as a link ,but not a fancy banner


----------



## philg (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks
Just as I thought
more agg than it's worth IMO


----------



## EnthusiastOwned (Mar 14, 2014)

you need to end the link with [/img]

Like so:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Fixed it for you.  
Hoggy.


----------



## philg (Oct 12, 2004)

Hoggy
Thank you and much appreciated 
My day just got a lot better


----------

